

Show HN: I built Swinton Report for unbiased, user driven news a HN clone. - cheetahtech

I built SwintonReport.com as a clone to Hacker News.  I built it mainly for the need for unbiased news for the US and world.<p>I am sick and tired of the biased news show casing things, but not others.  It doesn&#x27;t depend what side your on, but rather what type of news you want to read now.  Do you want to read Left Wing or Right Wing.  I got tired of reading either or and this was created because of it.<p>While my new favorite place to read news is now the Guardian, I believe there is more than just one solid source for honest real unopinionated news.  This is the start of that.<p>Its built on top of ASP.NET and C#, the same framework that powers StackOverflow.com.  Its what I knew best to get up and running.<p>I named it SwintonReport.com after John Swinton and what he published in the New York Times.  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;swintonreport.com&#x2F;about
======
sirdogealot
Are you faking those upvote values? Because it's pretty obvious that with 0
comments on every URL submit and 100+ upvotes that you are.

My advice from launching and failing at my own HN clone is to make the false
upvotes look more realistic. Don't be afraid of making them in the 20-40 votes
range. A lot of people liked HN better back when it had a smaller userbase.

